# 6yo Percheron/paint cross gelding



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I know that these pics aren't absolutely 100% ideal, but considering he has had little handling in the last six months and was completely loose, they aren't bad. :lol: 

Aires turned 6-years-old in May. He's right about 16.3-17hh right now (my fiancé in the pics is 6'). He's a little ribbier than I'd like, but considering one of his turnout mates is a complete jerk and runs him off the food, he's not as bad as he could be.

I know his feet are bad. The farrier is coming out next Tuesday. And that witch's knot in his mane is mostly gone now. Fiancé and I spent almost an hour grooming him and working on that knot.



(I know it's kind of far away and the camera is at an angle...but, for reference, the fence he is standing in front of is on a small 4" slope from where he's at and it's a 5' tall fence)






And for those of you who "know" Aires, this is the horse who DOES NOT like most men. And I mean does not like them in a "rear and bolt" kind of way. Yet he stood completely unrestrained (not tied and no lead rope on him) for my fiancé to groom him, top to bottom. I couldn't have asked for a better mind on this boy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ETA: I can see pictures now.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely horse


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, he is lovely. Great color, and growing into himself well I think. 

I'm chicken to put my horse up for critique, I got a couple of not so good comments on my pre-"purchase" what do you think thread in the critique section. LOL

I like to look here to learn though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Yes, he is lovely. Great color, and growing into himself well I think.
> 
> I'm chicken to put my horse up for critique, I got a couple of not so good comments on my pre-"purchase" what do you think thread in the critique section. LOL
> 
> I like to look here to learn though.


I know where most of his faults lie, but I always like to get another few sets of eyes to see what my (probably) biased eyes overlook.

For example, I know he has a steep croup (typical draft horse), he's tied in behind the knee, his hocks are set a little high, and he has a short neck. He also has no withers to speak of. I think is back is nice and short, though I'd like a little more angle to his shoulder. Luckily, he's a super smooth ride, so his shoulder angle will only have an effect if we get into jumping.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bumpity-bump?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr. Aries is growing up. Not look8ng all gangly anymore. Handsome boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone else? You can tell me how ugly he is. I won't be offended. ;-)


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I'm not the best at formal conformation critique...

The first thing I notice is that he's not done growing. He's still a bit leggy and his shoulder looks small. My own horse is a Shire/TB cross. I bought her when she was 5 and she measured about 16.2. She leveled off at around 17 hands when she was 7 years old, and continued to fill out and change shape until she was about 8, so don't be surprised if you get another inch or so out of him. Even if he doesn't grow up in height much, he still has a lot of maturing and filling out to do over the next few years, which will only improve his balance and proportions.

He has an open hip angle. This is supposed to be great for jumping and driving, but not so great for dressage, and is typical of drafts and draft crosses. His legs look pretty clean, with good angles to his pasterns. His head is on the large side, but big heads are, once again, typical of draft crosses. He should grow into it more as he matures.

He really is a handsome boy. I always admire your horse when you post about him. I just think he's really neat. I love his coloring, and I may be a bit biased for the draft crosses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That head of his is the bane of my existence! It's been draft-size since he was about 2.5-years-old. It's always looked big compared to the rest of him except when he was 2 and wore a large horse halter for two weeks before he outgrew it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

What do you use him for ?

I like how strong he is and he's well put together - his faults (as you listed) are minor.

But depends on what you intend with him, sorry I don't know.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Most just pleasure riding. I would love to eventually learn to jump and do eventing with him. Just low-level, fun stuff. I'd also like to teach him to drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

